# Hacked the keyboard for VSA triggering



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a pile of keyboards laying around and I need some more triggers for VSA in remote locations at our haunt this year. Is there anyway you could clue me in on how to hack my own keyboards?No timers needed, just The enter key. Please!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

There is a thread about it here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6312


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks, I'm on my way to try it myself.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Well after a few tries, I got it. Just the enter and esc commands,but thats all I needed. 
Thanks alot Dr. M


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're welcome. What are you gonna hook it up too? A mat, PIR?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I use industrial plc's to control my haunt, so just a relay to close the contacts.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

so wait... does vsa console allow multiple instances of vsa to be ran at once? or the ability to switch between them? their website gives no real info.. and also something about tying computer images to servo movements?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I just recently purchased console, it seems a little hard to get used to but I'm sure it's just a matter of time. To answer your question though yes it could control multiple instances of VSA routines. As far as tying in images to servo movements. I think what it meens is your say powerpoint presentation could have routines payed while a certain image or slide is on the screen. Then the next slide could have a different routine associated to it. There is a little VB programming still needed to acheive this task though. Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

awesome... thanks... I am mainly just curious about it running multiple instances of VSA and if it splits up the audio or is it still only one audio output per computer used?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

You could use the left and right channel, but with vsa thats your limit unless you use Exorcist from (www.skulltronix.com)where you can run 8 different instances of Vsa and using surround sound you can have 8 different speakers playing that certain sound or voice.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Slick. I just bought an Exorcist and should have it by next week.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Me to, I can't wait to take over the WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

